
Dire new report forces U.S. and U.K. to change course on coronavirus strategy - spking
https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-report-us-uk-strategies-e45bc5d4-d2f1-40e2-825e-429b2b7c1b50.html
======
raarts
The report assumes everybody can get infected i.e. there is no natural
immunity. The cruise ship case on the other hand (mostly grey haired guests)
seemed to suggest otherwise, 83% did not catch it:

[https://wattsupwiththat.com/2020/03/16/diamond-princess-
myst...](https://wattsupwiththat.com/2020/03/16/diamond-princess-mysteries/)

